# How Do I Take my Dash off!!!



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh man have fun. I hate dashes with a passion.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You probably won't get too much input. If anything someone that work at the dealer would reply to it.

You can always use 3M Pink vinyl to do it.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

It should be bolted in / or screwed in. You'll have to figure out what plastic panels and parts of your dash pop off in order to access them. Good luck!


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

if youre talking about the instrument panel, you have a lot of work to do...probly screw sumthin up...
its actuallythe 1st main component put in after the wiring harness and insulator/carpet
you *can* take some of the trim panels off fairly easy...the top cover not so much


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

...Pink?


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I found the round hood section above the gauges just pops off if you pull up a little on the leading edge facing the windshield. Then a bunch of screws for the gauge cluster are exposed but I haven't taken them apart yet. I'm running down a plastic ticking sound that happens when I go over sharp bumps. It's somewhere near the speedometer.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Aeroscout977 said:


> Oh man have fun. I hate dashes with a passion.


:iagree:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

talk to backyardcustoms he can send you diagrams


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

froggys69 said:


> I want to somehow change the color of my dash to pink, if anyone has any good idea that would be great. I have looked in to buying one but they only come in the basic colors like blue and red.


Please explain this madness! haha

Be cool if he could post the diagrams, I'm sure more people will get use out of them. I wouldn't touch the dash though cause I always end up with left over bolts and pieces for some reason.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> Please explain this madness! haha
> 
> Be cool if he could post the diagrams, I'm sure more people will get use out of them. I wouldn't touch the dash though cause I always end up with left over bolts and pieces for some reason.


#1. Obviously this poster is either a woman, or a guy looking to change the car to suit his wife/daughter/girlfriend. Besides, in all honesty, if its not done to an excess, and is the right shade[not hot pink, more of a relaxed pink], it could come out looking not half bad.

I mean, If i had a black car, I wouldn't be against doing a dark purple trim, it would probably look nice.


----------

